# Thinking out loud



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I should be able to work this one out! A friend has bought an espresso machine. I do not know for certain what it is but I think it s a Fracino of some sort. He says thee dial on the front which I presume is the pressure gauges gone up to about 1.8 from about 1.0and sits there. When he opens the steam arm it is very powerful!

Presumably, if he has not had the lid off and altered anything, then the OPV must be faulty? AM I right in thinking first port of call is to whack it or am I getting confused again!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like OPV either knackered or set incorrectly. But really need more information. There could be a number of other possible causes. Whacking it is unlikely to effect a cure.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pressurestat, no?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would a faulty pressurestat cause this? What else do I need to find out?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Apologies, I meant 'pressurestat' in previous post! OPV is, of course, irrelevant!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone with better knowledge might be able to confirm, but if the machine/steam boiler is sitting at 1.8 instead of 1.0 then i would think it was the pressure stat or something to do with the pressure stat. Surprised the safety valve hasn't popped if it's actually at 1.8 bar though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

so,if it is the pressure stat, I do not whack it? Thats what you do to the safety valve isn't it? IS it worth taking off and cleaning or wiliest tell him to get a new one


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Start with finding out the exact model. That will help.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hit it with a stiletto heel. Works on a starter motor


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will go and buy some tomorrow, first thing....size 11...should be easy


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

sometimes the pressurestats stick. just adjusting it one way then back is sometimes enough to free it off. Worth trying to see if it has an effect.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I will go and buy some tomorrow, first thing....size 11...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Of course it could be faulty gauge


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

thought DFK saying the steam power was crazy meant the actual pressure had increased but could be that too as 1.8 is really high


----------

